# Hello from Bergen, Norway



## Moustache (May 31, 2010)

Velkommen, Asbjørn!


----------



## djoniba (May 31, 2010)

Jøss :D Hvem er detektiven?


----------



## Audun Jemtland (May 31, 2010)

Ja velkommen..det er noen nordmenn som lurer rundt her. TJ,Pzy-clone og ranietz
Tror det er trøndere alle mann


----------



## djoniba (May 31, 2010)

Den er god 
Men han moustache kjenner meg. Hmm. Who can it be?


----------



## Pzy-Clone (May 31, 2010)

What, jeg er da ingen Trønder :shock: 
Shantar, han er vel også Norsk...og...Trønder 

Anyways, Wælkømmin skarru værra.


----------



## synthetic (May 31, 2010)

What is it about Norway? Is the music education that good up there, or is there nothing to do in the winter months except study symphonies? 

Anyway, welcome!


----------



## djoniba (Jun 1, 2010)

Are we that good in Norway? I don`t know.


----------



## JohnG (Jun 1, 2010)

welcome -- glad to have the nordmenn around here!


----------



## djoniba (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks.

BTW. I see you have scored som music for Harald Zwart.

I know he lives in LA now. If you ever see him, say hello. I used to play percussion in his band back in the 90s.


----------

